
Humankind Did Not Live with a High-Carbon Dioxide Atmosphere Until 1965 - EndXA
https://today.tamu.edu/2019/09/25/humankind-did-not-live-with-a-high-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-until-1965/
======
gumby
Wonder what the physiological effects are? I notice very clearly the change in
PPO (Partial Pressure of Oxygen) when running at 3000 M vs sea level

~~~
bsaul
isn’t the difficulty of doing physical exercice in altitude mostly due to
oxygen depletion rather than co2 ?

i know it is recommended not to sleep in a room full of plants ( because they
emit co2 during the night), but i must say i have no ideas what the scale is

~~~
gus_massa
The CO2 emission of a person/animal is more than the CO2 emission of the same
weight of plants. If you are not afraid of sleeping with one [1] person of
150lb, you should not be afraid of sleeping with 150lb of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epipremnum_aureum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epipremnum_aureum)
or whatever interior plant is usual in your neighborhood.

[1] or more in a shared place like a university/military dormitory.

